# Please help me find this beautiful baby a home.



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sorry if this isn't allowed. I didn't know whether or not this should go in here or "Anything else".

This little kitten needs a home. My brother found her outside my home but I live with my grandparents and Sadly, it's not up to me whether or not I can stay with her. Trust me, I would... she is sososo beautiful and so affectionate! They are giving me at least a week.









I contacted Fairy Tails here in Miami and they've helped me post her up on Pet finder...

So if anyone in the Miami area is interested in her or know of anyone who might be able to give her a good home, let me know please! 


Kitty baby


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

ohh, I hope she finds a home.








You a sweety to help her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is very sweet, I am sure someone will take her soon.
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hope so you guys. It's tough. I can't keep her around the guys cause they start barking and she starts hissing. And it gets hectic!! LOL. So when I'm with her, the boys know and start pawing and crying at the door. I've been keeping her in my brothers room and been taking her out to pee/poo, eat/drink and play every once in a while but I really don't know what I'm gonna do for the rest of the week. I work. My grandmother takes the boys out for me but I know she won't do that for the kitty cause she doesn't like messing with it. 

And gotta make sure I wash my hands after handling her. I'm getting the itchys so bad! That's another thing. She is really loving though.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for doing what you are for this kitty. Good luck in finding her a safe nice forever home.

God bless,

Melanie


----------

